

Welcome to The Intercept - r0h1n
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/02/10/welcome-intercept/

======
dredmorbius
Interesting to note on the staff page: each reporter has a GPG key, they're
accessible from public keyservers (as they should be), and they're at least
self-signed. It'd be better if they were mutually signed, though a meet-up
might have to be arranged for that. Micah Lee (former Chief Technologist for
EFF) has signed Greenwald & Gallagher's keys.

Key lengths are 2048 or 4096. Greenwald, Poitras, Lee, Novack, and Gallagher
have 4096 bit keys.

Wouldn't mind knowing who's trolling Micah's web of trust.

~~~
dredmorbius
And as a followup on reddit notes: having a group signing key (say, "First
Look Editors") sign each key, and the staff sign the editors key, would be a
good proxy.

